# Raising Wild Hog



## ssmith (Feb 28, 2019)

Is it legal in Ga to keep live feral hogs and raise them


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 28, 2019)

Absolutely NOT.


----------



## ssmith (Feb 28, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Absolutely NOT.


Can’t fatten them up to eat ? Where does it state that in the regulations Just curious as a fellow told me just what you said


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 28, 2019)

It is unlawful to transport a live feral hog without a permit from the Georgia Department of Agriculture (GDA). Feral hogs captured alive by a person without a valid GDA permit must be killed prior to transport. Release of any live feral hogs into an area that is not fenced is prohibited. Any persons convicted of the transport or release of live feral hogs may be subject to losing hunting privileges for up to three years and a fine up to $5,000.00, but not less than $1,500.00. Transport and possession of live feral hogs are regulated by GDA; contact the Animal Industry Division at 404-656-3671 for more information.

You may get a permit but it’s my understanding the only permit you’ll get requires you to transport directly to a processor.
Call the number.


----------



## ssmith (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks you are right on Didn’t realize that


----------



## ssmith (Feb 28, 2019)

A recent law ? as I saw on gon in 2009 a  fellow bottle feeding a young wild hog We use to hunt 20 yrs ago in Folkston and I remember some fattening them up


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 28, 2019)

ssmith said:


> Thanks you are right on Didn’t realize that



Technically you can’t trap them and then release them right from your trap.
You must kill it. 
I suppose high fenced farms may have a certain regulation to add wild feral hogs inside their approved fence. But I’m telling you they’re fat enough as is. Shoot them all.
 Twenty years ago I knew a guy that tried that and it got loose and started a population where none were before.
He got caught for it too. One hog is two too many.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 28, 2019)

If you just happen to catch one where ever ya pen is that's legal since it isn't transported or being turned back out


----------



## ssmith (Feb 28, 2019)

Is it a fairly new law Seems 20 years ago when we hunted in folkston some would fatten the piglets up to eating size


----------



## ssmith (Feb 28, 2019)

I agree with one too many. My first hog hunt in fla back in the 80s I thought a bulldozer had come thru the woods


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 28, 2019)

sghoghunter said:


> If you just happen to catch one where ever ya pen is that's legal since it isn't transported or being turned back out





ssmith said:


> Is it a fairly new law Seems 20 years ago when we hunted in folkston some would fatten the piglets up to eating size



Neither ever was legal that I know of.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 28, 2019)

If you trap them and own the land you can turn them back loose if you want


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 28, 2019)

sghoghunter said:


> If you trap them and own the land you can turn them back loose if you want



You are legally incorrect sir.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 28, 2019)

sghoghunter said:


> If you just happen to catch one where ever ya pen is that's legal since it isn't transported or being turned back out



for some reason I was thinking that as long as they didn't leave the property they were caught on it didn't matter where you penned them up on that property.


----------



## Todd E (Mar 1, 2019)

Most of us know what hog doggers do. LoL.
If not, why the need for mule tape, handcuffs, or hobbles.


----------



## antharper (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> You are legally incorrect sir.


Actually he is legally correct , we actually caught several lately and released the small boars after cutting them , we just recently had this discussion on here and I called the GDA myself and was told if wasn’t holding them more than 24 hrs they could be released where they are caught 404-656-3671


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 1, 2019)

What if I catch it on my property and feed it out then shoot. 
Asking for a friend.


----------



## oldguy (Mar 1, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> What if I catch it on my property and feed it out then shoot.
> Asking for a friend.


Your friend seems to have a lot of questions pertaining to topics on this forum !


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 1, 2019)

My brother in FL used to make some of the best sausage trapping wild hogs, fattening them up, then grinding the whole hog into sausage.

Seen many a trapped and fattened hog thrown on a smoker, too!

Trapping, castrating young boars and releasing them was quite common also.


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 1, 2019)

sghoghunter said:


> If you just happen to catch one where ever ya pen is that's legal since it isn't transported or being turned back out


I say do it.
What is the difference from a trap and a pen? Is it a trap is temporary? I know folks that have a large trap made from chain link, Looks like a pen to me. Is it the trap door? 



antharper said:


> Actually he is legally correct , we actually caught several lately and released the small boars after cutting them , we just recently had this discussion on here and I called the GDA myself and was told if wasn’t holding them more than 24 hrs they could be released where they are caught 404-656-3671


Why cut the males? Does it really help with population control? I know they say it doesn't with feral cat/dog populations. There goal is the females. Is it so later on if you catch/kill them they taste better? Curious?


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 1, 2019)

Most cut and turn back out so it'll be ok to eat later on.


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 1, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> Why cut the males? Does it really help with population control? I know they say it doesn't with feral cat/dog populations. There goal is the females. Is it so later on if you catch/kill them they taste better? Curious?



Them ba'rs get fat and slick, mighty tasty, nothing to do with population control.


----------



## antharper (Mar 1, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> I say do it.
> What is the difference from a trap and a pen? Is it a trap is temporary? I know folks that have a large trap made from chain link, Looks like a pen to me. Is it the trap door?
> 
> 
> Why cut the males? Does it really help with population control? I know they say it doesn't with feral cat/dog populations. There goal is the females. Is it so later on if you catch/kill them they taste better? Curious?


What makes a boar stink and rank is from breeding/ chasing sows , and fighting , if he is cut all he is worried about is eating , it’s just to make them better eating if u are lucky enough to kill him later , and I have killed some later that we have cut , we notch their ear also !


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 1, 2019)

I killed a cut boar on Russell wma several years ago. About 250lb. Cut the back hams out and backstraps. Wasn't fit to eat.


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 1, 2019)

Same concept as folks raising cattle to be sent to a feed yard, a steer will produce better meat and more efficient feed conversion rates than a bull.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 1, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> I say do it.
> Does it really help with population control?





Gator89 said:


> Them ba'rs get fat and slick, mighty tasty, nothing to do with population control.



I would have to say it does.
If you had 2 Bars and 10 sows ant the end of the year you would have 12 hogs.
If you had 2 Boars and 10 sows at the end of the year you would likely have 100


----------



## Gator89 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> I would have to say it does.
> If you had 2 Bars and 10 sows ant the end of the year you would have 12 hogs.
> If you had 2 Boars and 10 sows at the end of the year you would likely have 100



Of course that is a side benefit, but the folks I know that do/did it so the hog would be better eating in the future.  Population control was not the prime directive.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 1, 2019)

oldguy said:


> Your friend seems to have a lot of questions pertaining to topics on this forum !



@kmckinnie has many friends with multiple interests


----------



## j_seph (Mar 1, 2019)

I have castrated 3 boars, 250, 275, and 300 pound dressed weights. Although I did it after I shot them and all 3 have been ate and tasted just fine.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 1, 2019)

A friend of my dad's hunted somewhere in south ga years ago with dogs,  they would catch them and then pen them up and feed them for about a month before they killed them,  said they tasted better after that,  but I don't know what they fed them?     I don't know if they kept them on the same property or not either,  but I don't think he was the kind of guy to worry about regulations either.  This was probably 25 yrs ago.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 1, 2019)

ssmith said:


> Is it legal in Ga to keep live feral hogs and raise them



If you have the necessary equipment, etc to raise pigs IMO you would be much better off to raise domestic pigs.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 1, 2019)

You can only


ssmith said:


> Is it legal in Ga to keep live feral hogs and raise them



Yes, if you first apply for and obtain a feral hog facility license from Georgia Department of Agriculture by meeting fencing requirements and passing a facility inspection.  You will also need a transport license to move them to your home.

http://agr.georgia.gov/feral-hogs.aspx


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2019)

Back in the day, we`d catch em, mark the shoats, pen em, fatten em, and butcher em. All on our farm. You couldn`t tell em from the hogs we killed at hog killin` time.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 1, 2019)

antharper said:


> Actually he is legally correct , we actually caught several lately and released the small boars after cutting them , we just recently had this discussion on here and I called the GDA myself and was told if wasn’t holding them more than 24 hrs they could be released where they are caught 404-656-3671



It is unlawful to release a feral hog once captured.  

O.C.G.A. § 27-3-31 section B(i) "...no person shall release any trapped or transported feral hog into any area that is not fenced to prevent the escape of such feral hog onto the land of another."

Unfortunately the person you spoke with was mistaken.  This law is being enforced by DNR Law Enforcement Division.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 1, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> It is unlawful to release a feral hog once captured.
> 
> O.C.G.A. § 27-3-31 section B(i) "...no person shall release any trapped or transported feral hog into any area that is not fenced to prevent the escape of such feral hog onto the land of another."
> 
> Unfortunately the person you spoke with was mistaken.  This law is being enforced by DNR Law Enforcement Division.



    So if you trapped a wild hog on your property,, and put it in a pen on your property to feed it and fatten it up ,  that is technically legal ?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 1, 2019)

Can’t tell another redneck nothin.
They want feral hogs dead period otherwise you need a permit period.
You have 24 hours that about it. Kill it.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 1, 2019)

transfixer said:


> So if you trapped a wild hog on your property,, and put it in a pen on your property to feed it and fatten it up ,  that is technically legal ?



I see maybe different rules have taken affect Jan 1, 2019 from the link he gave us
I think maybe a better question would be does that constitute a feral hog facility under the new rules .


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 1, 2019)

In Fla at our house we caught and raise a baby sow pig. Russian. It turned out to be a pet like a dog. It played ball. Let the kids ride it. Basically anything. Smart. Tell it to go get in it’s lottle pen. 
It escaped while we where hunting in ga. Another family thought it was wild in there yard. Shot it and ate our pet. ?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 1, 2019)

transfixer said:


> So if you trapped a wild hog on your property,, and put it in a pen on your property to feed it and fatten it up ,  that is technically legal ?



Yep, unless you've obtained a feral hog facility license from GDA.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 1, 2019)

Just amazed at how much the government has in stake for a non native invasive species. Oh yeah, I forgot, they make money on and regulate the harvest of such on taxpayer funded lands.

Heck,,,trap, transport to your property, fatten up, kill, eat. One less wild hog out there. Why so much red tape for the end result of a dead hog.


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 1, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> I would have to say it does.
> If you had 2 Bars and 10 sows ant the end of the year you would have 12 hogs.
> If you had 2 Boars and 10 sows at the end of the year you would likely have 100


I just assumed another boar would move in and do the deed.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 1, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Just amazed at how much the government has in stake for a non native invasive species. Oh yeah, I forgot, they make money on and regulate the harvest of such on taxpayer funded lands.
> 
> Heck,,,trap, transport to your property, fatten up, kill, eat. One less wild hog out there. Why so much red tape for the end result of a dead hog.



Far more money is lost to feral pigs than is made from them.  The primary reason we have such a problem now is several decades of people stocking pigs all over the place.  All the red tape is ensure that captured pigs never make it back out onto the landscape.


----------



## Blackston (Mar 1, 2019)

I know of a few populations of hogs that were started just like this ^^^^


----------



## antharper (Mar 1, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> It is unlawful to release a feral hog once captured.
> 
> O.C.G.A. § 27-3-31 section B(i) "...no person shall release any trapped or transported feral hog into any area that is not fenced to prevent the escape of such feral hog onto the land of another."
> 
> Unfortunately the person you spoke with was mistaken.  This law is being enforced by DNR Law Enforcement Division.


Sorry sir but I guess the Ga department of agriculture need to be advised of this , I wish I could remember the Dr’s name that I spoke with 2 times, and after 3 calls I got the answer that as long as I’m on my property or hunting club I could release them as long as I didn’t transport or have them in trap more than 24hrs


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 1, 2019)

They ALL were started this way ^^^^^
Hence feral.


----------



## antharper (Mar 1, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> I just assumed another boar would move in and do the deed.


You assumed correct


----------



## sleepr71 (Mar 1, 2019)

It’s Illegal to release any hog from a trap is My understanding.  Unless you’ve been inspected/permitted by the GDA. Once its caught in a trap...PLEASE do the world a favor,and SHOOT it!! I guess I look at this from a Farmers’ perspective. A hog,or especially ..a whole Sounder..can move through a Hay/Crop field...and in a night or two..ruin the field! Cutting a Boar doesn’t stop it from rooting...


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 1, 2019)

antharper said:


> Sorry sir but I guess the Ga department of agriculture need to be advised of this , I wish I could remember the Dr’s name that I spoke with 2 times, and after 3 calls I got the answer that as long as I’m on my property or hunting club I could release them as long as I didn’t transport or have them in trap more than 24hrs



Don't worry, I had a conversation with them and DNR LED before I posted.  I posted the state law verbatim, it's pretty clear.  I apologize for any confusion, sometimes this happens during the course of changes to laws and regulations.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 1, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Don't worry, I had a conversation with them and DNR LED before I posted.  I posted the state law verbatim, it's pretty clear.  I apologize for any confusion, sometimes this happens during the course of changes to laws and regulations.



What was it, the law, prior to the 01/2019 changes?



transfixer said:


> So if you trapped a wild hog on your property,, and put it in a pen on your property to feed it and fatten it up ,  that is technically legal ?





C.Killmaster said:


> Yep, unless you've obtained a feral hog facility license from GDA.



do you mean it is illegal unless you have a permit?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 1, 2019)

Just shoot the dang hogs simple simple simple. 
No limit, no season, day or night. Trap them don’t let them pass go.
You fella’s that got them are not doing it right.
I’d be willing to bet the sole reason bait was originally permitted is so you all would kill off the hogs. 
Seems to me it has backfired. Now we have bait that people refuse to stop for turkey season and still want to turkey hunt. Good Luck I warned you when they were trying to pass bait last summer and in 2011!!!  Bad Idea.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 1, 2019)

Huh?


----------



## antharper (Mar 2, 2019)

I can promise the hogs where I hunt are there to stay , corn or no corn , It doesn’t matter, we probably have 10 members that join just for the hog hunting , we and a joining land owner killed over 200 2 years ago and I think we have more now than ever , just me and my daughter killed 21 last deer season , and just a couple weeks ago I had a picture of 7 sows that all looked pregnant at one time, property is ocmulgee river swamp near horse creek wma , glad I have a place to deer hunt where there isn’t any


----------



## Blackston (Mar 2, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> They ALL were started this way ^^^^^
> Hence feral.


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Blackston (Mar 2, 2019)

Any body ever caught any " ear marked " hogs.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 2, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> What was it, the law, prior to the 01/2019 changes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The state law was changed in 2015 as a part of the Feral Hog Control Act to further regulate possession and transport, but enforcement mostly had to wait on development of Dept. of Ag rules that went into effect 1-1-2019.  Regarding releasing hogs, it's been illegal to release them onto unfenced property since 2011, minimum fine of $1,500 and up to $5,000.

Yes, it is illegal to hold a feral pig alive longer than 24 hours without first obtaining a feral hog facility permit from GDA.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 3, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Regarding releasing hogs, it's been illegal to release them onto unfenced property since 2011, minimum fine of $1,500 and up to $5,000.



This seems to predominately be a trapping thread under the Dogging Header, this would also apply to the catch and release programs some doggers use?  Along with catching a hog they could also catch a $1,500-5,000 fine for releasing it after it was caught?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 3, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> This seems to predominately be a trapping thread under the Dogging Header, this would also apply to the catch and release programs some doggers use?  Along with catching a hog they could also catch a $1,500-5,000 fine for releasing it after it was caught?



Correct


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 3, 2019)

With that being said Killmaster I have been toe to toe with a certain person about the hog hunting on wma's. They said some of the places they hunt butt up to management land and they were told when their dogs crossed the line they could walk in with no weapons to retrieve the dogs and couldn't kill the hog but had to release it.  Also what's your take on why the quota dog hunts was done away with if you have one


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 3, 2019)

when they had WMA permits you could carry a sidearm if you had a carry permit and a WMA permit...if you didn't have the WMA permit you couldn't...now a hunting or fishing lic qualifies as your WMA permit...not sure how you are going to release it if it is caught there.  Now it sounds like you could get a fine if you do with the new changes.


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 3, 2019)

Is a caught hog (by dog) different than a trapped hog?
An argument could be made a caught hog is not a trapped hog because no trap was used. And there fore not be illegal to release it. 
I would like to see the law changed to allow spot and stalk hog all year on WMAs. With any weapon.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 3, 2019)

sghoghunter said:


> With that being said Killmaster I have been toe to toe with a certain person about the hog hunting on wma's. They said some of the places they hunt butt up to management land and they were told when their dogs crossed the line they could walk in with no weapons to retrieve the dogs and couldn't kill the hog but had to release it.  Also what's your take on why the quota dog hunts was done away with if you have one



Those hunts didn't kill enough hogs to matter and they conflicted with trapping efforts that were far more efficient.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 3, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> Is a caught hog (by dog) different than a trapped hog?
> An argument could be made a caught hog is not a trapped hog because no trap was used. And there fore not be illegal to release it.
> I would like to see the law changed to allow spot and stalk hog all year on WMAs. With any weapon.



No, it would apply to all hogs regardless of the method of capture.  To trap also means to capture.

Regarding WMAs being open all year, it' not likely to happen.  Hog hunting has proven incapable of decreasing hog populations, in fact they've increased despite hunting.  There have to be some windows of time in between seasons to run whole-sounder traps if we ever have any hope of reducing populations.  If you want to pursue hogs in the off season you could always contact the region office for a particular WMA and see if you can volunteer to help with trapping.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 3, 2019)

That's one thing I figured. In smaller groups of hogs you can control them with dogs but if there's a good number it's just for fun then.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Mar 5, 2019)

Blackston said:


> Any body ever caught any " ear marked " hogs.


We caught one a couple weeks ago that had both ears cut off and its tail, it took one between the eyes. Ran 4 miles before baying up. Somebody done that on purpose so dogs couldn't catch it.


----------



## holton27596 (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a corral trap, got seven pigs in now that im fattening to butcher, when they leave the trap they will be dead,very legal that way


----------



## Blackston (Mar 5, 2019)

I always liked thinking of who had there hands on those old ear marked boars before me.    New some fellas that ear marked a goodn one night miles from the truck on foot  he was caught a couple years later.  And put on my buddies wall   Right tip missing Left split in two.   He's a cool lookin mount !!!!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 5, 2019)

holton27596 said:


> I have a corral trap, got seven pigs in now that im fattening to butcher, when they leave the trap they will be dead,very legal that way


Unless the trap is a licensed feral hog facility, they need to be killed upon capture or moved to a licensed facility in accordance with the transport requirements.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 5, 2019)

Always heard people talking about people cutting ears off but I think all them ear chewing dogs is the cause of most


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 5, 2019)

One I shot at the club a couple weeks ago had a big split down the middle of one ear and I got one on camera the same way


----------



## Blackston (Mar 5, 2019)

I might have been the one who cut the ears I was referring too.    But me and you have discussed this before, I also believe chewed off ears are usually the case


----------



## antharper (Mar 5, 2019)

Back when I use to hunt with dogs we had several in our licensed feral hog facility over the years that we used to train dogs with and they usually wound up without ears , I remember one blue boar we had that was one mean dude , I think he may of escaped , I’m gonna try and find a picture of him !


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 5, 2019)

I've only seen one boar that was earless. We came out the woods that night one less dog than we went in with. I've seen quite a few that would only have one cause the other was chewed off from taking is so long


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 5, 2019)

I just went back looking at some pics from over the yrs and we've caught quite a few that was ear marked


----------



## Blackston (Mar 6, 2019)

That second one is Beast!!!!     I lost an album full of pics from the days of toting a camera. Takes me down memory lane !!!


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah he came from Calhoun co. At that time I was looking for a good one to mount but he had been living in the corn fields and he was almost bald


----------



## JN86 (Mar 7, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Those hunts didn't kill enough hogs to matter and they conflicted with trapping efforts that were far more efficient.


Why not scheduled the Hunt's at different times so they don't conflict with trapping?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 7, 2019)

JN86 said:


> Why not scheduled the Hunt's at different times so they don't conflict with trapping?


We did, the May 16-31 season as well as extending hog dog hunts on some areas in SE GA.


----------



## JN86 (Mar 7, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> We did, the May 16-31 season as well as extending hog dog hunts on some areas in SE GA.


For dogs on WMA?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 7, 2019)

JN86 said:


> For dogs on WMA?



Not all of the WMAs, but hog dog days on WMAs were reduced on some areas then moved and expanded on others.


----------



## JN86 (Mar 7, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Not all of the WMAs, but hog dog days on WMAs were reduced on some areas then moved and expanded on others.


Why not make it on all and match it with the Jan. 2 through end of February small game dates. Not trying to be aggravating just trying to understand why they wouldn't.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 7, 2019)

JN86 said:


> Why not make it on all and match it with the Jan. 2 through end of February small game dates. Not trying to be aggravating just trying to understand why they wouldn't.



Providing opportunity where hogs aren't currently well established creates a big incentive for hogs to be dumped out in new areas.  Also, trapping efforts sometimes start during small game dates and dogs can really disrupt pre-baiting around trap sites.  We mark them off well to keep hunters from disrupting trap sites, but dogs can't read.


----------



## JN86 (Mar 7, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Providing opportunity where hogs aren't currently well established creates a big incentive for hogs to be dumped out in new areas.  Also, trapping efforts sometimes start during small game dates and dogs can really disrupt pre-baiting around trap sites.  We mark them off well to keep hunters from disrupting trap sites, but dogs can't read.


Thanks for the reply


C.Killmaster said:


> Providing opportunity where hogs aren't currently well established creates a big incentive for hogs to be dumped out in new areas.  Also, trapping efforts sometimes start during small game dates and dogs can really disrupt pre-baiting around trap sites.  We mark them off well to keep hunters from disrupting trap sites, but dogs can't read.


Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions.


----------



## Blackston (Mar 9, 2019)

Had these shared with me  caught on land we hunted 20 yrs ago. Good example of  a very well bred hog !!! Look at them ears.


----------

